# What can Plastisol Transfers be used on?



## thornnspear (Jul 21, 2009)

After doing POD for a while, I am finally getting started with heat transfers. Since I liked the quality if Spreadshirt's flex printing best, I'm most interested in plastisol transfers.

I was wondering in particular about mousepads and whether plastisol would work them, but searching did not find me an answer. So I was wondering what else those of you who are more experienced have found other than apparel to use with plastisol transfers.

I was about to get the $169 deal for the ProWorld deal, but a local ebayer sold me his Stahl MPCL2 for $250 shipped.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol ink is designed primarily for cotton and polyester, it can be made to work on nylon with additives and I have used it on hemp bags, 5% spandex/95% cotton, and leather (although it didn't work well on leather and we ended up using a different ink).

Mousepads are done through sublimation.


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

I print mousepads with plastisol transfers and have had no problems. It might depend on the coating on the mousepad. I recommend simply buying a few and testing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You understand spreadshirt's flex printing is vinyl, not silkscreen?


----------



## thornnspear (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL, right... thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

D&T said:


> I print mousepads with plastisol transfers and have had no problems. It might depend on the coating on the mousepad. I recommend simply buying a few and testing.


Interesting, I always thought they had to be sublimated. The ink sitting on top the pad doesn't cause any tracking problems?


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

wormil said:


> Interesting, I always thought they had to be sublimated. The ink sitting on top the pad doesn't cause any tracking problems?


 Not as of yet. I only do it for really small runs as it makes more sense for me to outsource them complete on larger runs. I would think the larger runs are sublimated.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

D&T said:


> Not as of yet. I only do it for really small runs as it makes more sense for me to outsource them complete on larger runs. I would think the larger runs are sublimated.


I've done mousepads with JPSS inkjet. The press time (30) is long for a mousepad so they usually end up curling but will flatten out after a while. The print quality is good.


----------

